# Advice on finding a shoulder bag that fits a Canon 1DX and a 24-70 f2.8 attached



## Larsskv (Oct 6, 2016)

I am looking for the smallest shoulder bag possible, that fits a Canon 1DX with a 24-70 f2.8 lens attached. Of course, it cant be so small that it becomes problematic to got the camera in or out of the bag.. (I do not need room for another lens or flash, just the camera and lens attached.)

I've been looking at Billingham bags, and their largest ones will be big enough, but I am hoping to get away with one of their smaller ones. 

Any tips or input on Billingham, or other brands, will be highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2016)

Not sure if it fits your definition of a shoulder bag, but the LowePro Toploader Pro 65 AW is a perfect fit for the 1D X + 24-70/2.8 II.

The only catch is the bag has been discontinued, but it's still available on Amazon, for example. They used to make a set of three - 65, 70 and 75 - but they dropped the 65 size when they updated the 70 and 75 to MkII verisons (which are not significantly different from the originals).

All sizes and MkI/II versions hold a 1D X (or gripped body) with an L-plate attached. The 65AW size works with 'standard' sized lenses like the 24-70/2.8, 16-35/2.8, 85L, TS-E 17/24, etc. The 100L fits as a tight squeeze. The 70AW size is ideal for the 70-300L (why I bought it), but I should also point out that while the 65AW holds the 24-70/2.8 with the hood reversed, the 70AW holds the 24-70/2.8 with the hood in shooting position. The 75AW holds the 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 lenses (hoods reversed), but I do also use it with the 24-70 mounted and another standard lens (85L, 135L) tucked in the bottom of the case, separated by a padded divider. On the larger two bags (the only two current ones), the side pocket is large enough to accomodate a 600EX flash (tight fit on the 70AW). 

I like the modular nature of the Toploaders, with the SlipLock system I can attach a Lens Case to the outside of the bag to hold a second lens when needed.


----------



## zim (Oct 6, 2016)

The only thing I'll say about a Billingham bag is that it will outlast you. I've had one for best part of 20 years !! I'm wearing worse ;D


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not sure if it fits your definition of a shoulder bag, but the LowePro Toploader Pro 65 AW is a perfect fit for the 1D X + 24-70/2.8 II.
> 
> The only catch is the bag has been discontinued, but it's still available on Amazon, for example. They used to make a set of three - 65, 70 and 75 - but they dropped the 65 size when they updated the 70 and 75 to MkII verisons (which are not significantly different from the originals).
> 
> ...



Thank you! I just had a first look at it, and it definitely deserves consideration. I would prefer a more stylish bag, but the toploaders seems more practical and are considerably lighter than a Billingham. I will check it out on Amazon.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2016)

About a year ago I bought a Lowepro Nova Sport 35L on closeout from Adorama. They are discontinued but still available from Adorama, as well as the 17L version. Best bag I ever owned. Not stylish, but very practical. May be bigger than what you want. I carry a 1DX II with 24-105 attached, 70-300mm, 7DII body and (underneath the 1DX lens a 16-35 f4.) that's a much as I would ever want to carry in a shoulder bag.

I've also used Tamrac shoulder bags,which are also not stylish but good. 

For a while I used Lowepro Pro-Messenger bags. They are much cooler looking, but I never found the design very good (lots of wasted space. Didn't hold much equipment for the size of the bag.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2016)

I use a ThinkTank Retrospective 10 with my 1Ds MkIII and 24-70 f2.8. It works very nicely.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you all for good advice. I found an affordable Lowepro toploader 65 for sale, and will try that out first. I really did like the small size of it, that still seems to fit a 1DX perfectly. If I find a more stylish bag in the future, I can always add that to my kit and still find use for the toploader. 

Lars


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 24, 2016)

A small follow up on this thread. I ordered the LowePro Toploader Pro 65, and it fits the 1DX and a 24-70f/2.8 perfectly. The bag is small and discrete, and is comfortable to carry. It has a good quality feel to it. I am very satisfied with this bag.

I ordered a LowePro Toploader Pro 75 as well, so that I have a bag that is a perfect fit for the 1DX and a 70-200 f/2.8L.

Thank you for helping me out on this one!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad you like the case. Enjoy!


----------

